

 Has anyone here used Prudence (REST framework. Would you recommend.? - srik1234
http://threecrickets.com/prudence/

======
lucisferre
From a very quick scan of it, looks a lot more complicated than something like
Sinatra. I've been using NancyFx for .NET and I've really enjoyed the
lightweight, to the point syntax for building RESTful web services.

